# Search and Rescue



## Sparkey (Jan 23, 2013)

I'm interested in getting my viz into search and rescue. 
Does anybody know of any course that are available for this?


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://lifewithlouiethedog.wordpress.com/2013/08/14/nacsw/

Sparkey, one of Bailey's pups and owner has gotten involved in "nose work". Their above post on Life with Louie the dog has a quick rundown of what it consists of. Might be a fun and good place to start.

True search and rescue is a true dedication of time and usually is associated with a local sheriffs department.

One thing you can start with is becoming a member of your "community emergency response team" program (CERT). After training, you can then be a member of a search and rescue team that gets called on in emergencies where first responders are overwhelmed. Good luck on your search. 

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2012/06/be-point-of-light.html

RBD


----------

